
Can co-living solve the housing crisis? - rbanffy
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/coliving-housing-wework-pure-house?utm_content=bufferdf13a&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
Eridrus
Is it just me or is the title a completely ridiculous question?

This is already how poor people live. This is already how young people live -
with roommates. There's absolutely nothing new here.

To solve the housing crisis we need better transit and more housing to
increase supply and/or development of new areas that people actually want to
live and work to decrease demand.

